# Live in or out as a single woman ?



## shazuk (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi all

Just wondering if you can advise me .... I think I will be getting a job offer to work at the American Hospital in Dubai and I am seriously tempted to accept

Apart from medical cover, flights etc etc that is included, their are 2 variations of package


Live in hospital apartment accomodation with 1 other female ... free bus to and from work .. utilities included .. take home 10,000AED per month

Live out - no utilities or transport included .... take home 13,300AED per month

I am tempted to go for the live in option as it is clearly a lot less hassle .... but would have to share ... if I lived out, I could get a 1 bed studio appt somewhere but have no idea about how much utilities cost though have managed to get an idea of accomodation costs ..... and they are reasonable ... its whether all the extras on top would make it not a cost effective option. 

Then of course, there is the issue of a middle aged single woman alone ... I am guessing shared is safer ?

Any thoughts apprecated

Cheers
Sharon


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

I can see the money thing being a big pressure point, plus having company. Personally having house shared in the UK with people I wasn't able to choose (long time after uni btw) I hated it. I actually got on well with the person/people I lived with but never again and only because i knew it was short term.

Someone I know here was put in shared accomodation with the person who was directly above them in the company! No thanks!

I always flip a coin in these circumstances


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Electricity and Water - dhs.150-250 a month.
Internet - dhs.200 - dhs.400+ (for decent speed).
TV - dhs.300++ depending on your package.
5% of the annual rent -agency fee.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

I think you should go with the paid accommodation/bus transport route.
Renting here is such a hassle...


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

If my maths are correct you get Dh3,300 a month extra to cover your rent and utilities. Deduct the utilities/property tax/transport from it and you're really going to struggle to find a studio apartment for that money. You'll have to top it up from your salary.

It comes down to whether you're prepared to have less money in return for independence, or maximise your income but put up with shared accommodation.

Don't worry about woman alone/safer. It is safe.


----------



## shazuk (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi

Thanks everyone .... I think my instinct is to go with the paid for housing .... at least its straight forward .... I can always rethink at a later date if it really is a problem 

Cheers
Sharon


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

shazuk said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks everyone .... I think my instinct is to go with the paid for housing .... at least its straight forward .... *I can always rethink at a later date if it really is a problem *
> 
> ...


Exactly, best bet all around.

Can you not squeeze another 1000 or so on basic though - might be worth a go!


----------



## shazuk (Aug 9, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Exactly, best bet all around.
> 
> Can you not squeeze another 1000 or so on basic though - might be worth a go!


Yeah when I get the official job offer (ten out of ten for my confidence huh lol) then I did think I would give it a go .... you never know lol


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

shazuk said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks everyone .... I think my instinct is to go with the paid for housing .... at least its straight forward .... I can always rethink at a later date if it really is a problem
> 
> ...


This also makes for an easier start. Just make sure that you have a contract that gives you an option to change the terms. If it isn't in writing you will have no come-back.
-


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

To me, the money just isn't there for living alone.. I think you're making the right choice for now!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Agree, go with the shared. Would make sure to get in writing to change it later wont be a problem. If is someone around you age, might be a great help in getting out and about.


----------

